# Columbus, OH



## Insight (Jun 17, 2004)

Looking for a few mature gamers to join a small group in the metro Columbus, Ohio area.  We meet weekly on Saturday afternoons at a local game shop, and have been together for a few years now, playing various games.  We are currently in the beginning, low-level stages of a D&D campaign.

Send me an email if you are interested in joining us or finding out more about what we are doing.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 17, 2004)

You should note that unless you post your e-mail addres, people have no way of finding it.  E-mails are currently turned off.

Where do you guys play at?  I might be interested after learning a bit more.  Post here or e-mail me at

cgath@insight.rr.com


----------



## Insight (Jun 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You should note that unless you post your e-mail addres, people have no way of finding it.  E-mails are currently turned off.
> 
> Where do you guys play at?  I might be interested after learning a bit more.  Post here or e-mail me at
> 
> cgath@insight.rr.com




I didn't realize I needed to post the address - thanks!

projectdaedalus@yahoo.com

We play at Ravenstone Games.  I'll email you with some more specifics.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## Carpe DM (Jun 23, 2004)

I am, unfortunately, leaving Columbus soon. However, some friends of mine (solid, decent people, long-time gaming buddies) are staying here and are looking for another group.  I'll encourage them to drop you a line.

Carpe


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2004)

Please do!  We are always looking for new people.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## Crothian (Jul 1, 2004)

well, my normal group moved to Saturdays unexpectedly so sorry but I won't be able to jion in


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2004)

Carpe, do you have a timetable for when your buddies might be looking to join a group?  

We have had some people flake out on us, so I would really like to add 4-6 more people in the next month or two if at all possible.  We might also be interesting in joining an existing group that's looking for 3-4 new members.


----------



## Carpe DM (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry to be so long in replying.  We've been busy with the move to Manhattan.  

One person who would be great to have (good guy!) is Steve; he's at knoxsl222@yahoo.com (I'm posting on his behalf, he's not registered on the site, but he's right here in the room with me).

cheers,

Carpe


----------



## Project Ego (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, just lettin you know, if you're up for a little drive my group is looking for some new players. We've got a couple experienced and a new guy, but if you're willing to give it a try look into my post here too guys.


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2004)

Project Ego said:
			
		

> Hey, just lettin you know, if you're up for a little drive my group is looking for some new players. We've got a couple experienced and a new guy, but if you're willing to give it a try look into my post here too guys.




Is that the group in Alexandra, OH?  If so, its not too far for me.  I'll have to ask my group to see if they're up for a drive.

Also, we have a Yahoo group and I can invite you if you'd like.  Just post or send me your email address and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2004)

Carpe DM said:
			
		

> Sorry to be so long in replying.  We've been busy with the move to Manhattan.
> 
> One person who would be great to have (good guy!) is Steve; he's at knoxsl222@yahoo.com (I'm posting on his behalf, he's not registered on the site, but he's right here in the room with me).
> 
> ...




I invited him to our Yahoo group.  If there are any more people interested, Steve can forward me their email addresses and I can invite them too.


----------

